# “'Twas the night before Portland”, (‘pre-war style)



## bricycle (Dec 21, 2011)

“Twas the night before Portland”, (‘pre-war style)

‘Twas the night before Portland, and all through my shed
Not a post-war was present, I had nothing to dread.
The wood wheels were hung all in order by pair
In hopes of  singletube tires to snare…

The pre-wars were nestled all safe in my van, 
all I needed to find was a battery can…
My spouse in her jammies, and I in my grubbies,
Still looking for my missing Carlisle rubbies.

When what in the he-l on earth did I hear?...
It sounded like a Sturmey stuck in first gear…
So I halted my packing, and ran to the door,
I bounded ‘oer frames and fell to the floor.

On rising up wiped the dust from my eyes,
And when they cleared, was I in Surprise!
I wasn’t quite sure, so I put on my spec’s
there was a sleigh towed by a ’85 Rex!

With a spry age-worn rider with a hideous grin,
It could have been even old Arnold of Schwinn…
He cleared out his throat and turned ‘round about
dove into his gigantic sack and came out with a shout…

“Here’s a Victor, a Pope, Iver Johnson and more,
a Columbia, Excelsior, Harley and Thor”.
From the base of the floor to the top of the walls
He piled up bikes, and said “keep ‘em all!”

There were klaxons, sirens, Gangways and hubs,
Delta’s, and Seiss, and teacups by the tub.
Crossbars, Torringtons, Troxels and more,
Toolbox type tanks and rear racks galore!

He was quick as a flash as he went to his duty
and finished dumping the rest of the booty…
Then laying a hand on his handlebar grip,
said he was just about done with his trip.

Then mounting the old Rex and sleigh there in tow
off on his next goodie drop-off  he did go..
and as he pedaled off, out into the night
shouted Merry Christmas to all, and treat you bikes right!


----------



## frankabr. (Dec 21, 2011)

*I Actually Believe This Post*

Every Drawing Or Magazine Picture I've Seen From Christmastime In The 30's, 40's, and 50's, has Santa Delivering Bikes.   He's up to his old tricks, a tiger doesn't change his stripes!

Well Written! 

Merry Christmas as well,  F.A.


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 21, 2011)

"I bounded ‘oer frames and fell to the floor."


Ain't that the truth


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 21, 2011)

Pretty good Bri.......A multi-talented old chap you are............(?)


----------



## bricycle (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks guys... I love doing stuff like that. bri.


----------



## Boris (Dec 22, 2011)

Welp, guess I lose the bet. You DO have a brain! Old Arnold of Schwinn? Dammit Brian, you made me laugh! I DO NOT like the way that makes me feel.


----------



## OldRider (Dec 22, 2011)

You did good Bri, I loved it!


----------



## Buster1 (Dec 23, 2011)

Gave me a chuckle!  Nice.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 25, 2011)

Much abliged folks! Hope you're enjoying your Christmas's.....


----------



## bricycle (Dec 19, 2012)

bump for 2012.....


----------



## vincev (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank You Bri.That was good!


----------



## Nick-theCut (Dec 19, 2012)

Good stuff Bri! Bump it every year.  Merry Christmas.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Dec 19, 2012)

*Awsome*

I love it that is great great job


----------



## Gary Mc (Dec 19, 2012)

Agree with bump it every year, very clever writing.  Merry Christmas!!!!!!!


----------



## bricycle (Dec 19, 2013)

bump for 2013....


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Dec 19, 2013)

O.K Whats next a song and movie rights


----------



## bricycle (Dec 19, 2013)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> O.K Whats next a song and movie rights




...if "yule" be my manager......


----------



## filmonger (Dec 19, 2013)

May the three kings hula for the baby Jesus - nice one bricycle!


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 24, 2015)

This really deserves a bump. Merry Christmas!


----------



## jimbo53 (Dec 25, 2015)

Great job bri of cycle!! Made my Christmas morning as I await my family to wake up.


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Dec 25, 2015)

yup loved the      poem    and a merry  christmas   to u and yours  from chucksoldbikes


----------



## willswares1220 (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas and it does appear that we have a POET in our midst!

It's actually the first time I read it.....:o


----------



## bricycle (Dec 25, 2015)

Thanks Guys!!!!! Used to write articles for the Antique Outboard Motor Club Inc.


----------



## syclesavage (Dec 25, 2015)

Absolutely the best X-mas rendition of Twas that I ever read.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 15, 2016)

bump for 2016


----------



## mickeyc (Dec 15, 2016)

Great tradition...hope it continues for a long time!

Merry Christmas to all....


Mike


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Dec 15, 2016)

Merry Christmas to all and to all a good ride.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 23, 2016)

Thanks folks.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 11, 2019)

Bump for 2019


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 11, 2019)

Outstanding poem! I am now in the Christmas Spirit!   

Thanks bricycle!


----------



## 1motime (Dec 11, 2019)

May this continue for many years!  Thank you!  Merry Christmas!  Hope the next year is the best for everyone!


----------



## bricycle (Dec 13, 2019)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 14, 2019)

Thank you. Great rendition, Merry Christmas.


----------



## tech549 (Dec 14, 2019)

that was great bri,thank you!!merry xmas


----------



## vincev (Dec 14, 2019)

I still like it.It doesnt age like we do.lol


----------



## Barto (Dec 15, 2019)

Love it Bri!  A thread that truley stands out.... and since 2011!  Crip, back in 2011 If you asked me if I would collect bikes - I would have laughed!  Now, Several thousand dollars later!!!!!!


----------



## Sven (Dec 15, 2019)

Excellent job.  Love it


----------



## Hobo Bill (Dec 16, 2019)

"FLAMBASTIC"...indeed........


----------



## bricycle (Dec 18, 2020)

Bump for 2020


----------



## 1817cent (Dec 18, 2020)

Timeless indeed!


----------



## 1motime (Dec 18, 2020)

2020 really needed that bump!  Good riddance!


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 20, 2020)

1motime said:


> 2020 really needed that bump!  Good riddance!



Here here agreed


----------



## iceman (Dec 21, 2020)

A great timeless Christmas tale, well done MERRY CHRISTMAS everyone


----------



## bricycle (Dec 18, 2021)

2021 BUMP!!! 🤪 Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 24, 2021)

Season's Greetings!


----------



## bricycle (Nov 25, 2022)

2022 Turkey Day's done, so Let us get into the Mood we shall... said YODA 🐸


----------



## bricycle (Dec 5, 2022)

bump


----------

